# Ifo Needed



## yellowtr6 (Nov 2, 2009)

Potential 2010 268RL owner here. I'd like to know what other owners have found good and bad on their Outbacks. Any recurring issues either model specific or across the range. I've read about delamination on nose caps, is this commmon ?


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Don't own that model but I have had no problems. Hard to say about problems across the board. Unlike a car or truck it just sits their. No engine or sensors to go bad. Unless you have an appliance problem or a Gilligan screw up, most things are fixed and caught in the warranty period. I would also hope by now the delam problem is long gone. I have not had a delam problem ( knock on wood )but their has been lots of tire problems from cheap, import tires. I got 11k out of mine before one went and now I replaced them all. Good luck.


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

Nothing jumps to mind, the Chief summed things up pretty well.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Everyone has some minor issues. We had a few small water leaks, the heater wasn't secured so the bed shook when it came on and and had a few trim pieces replaced where the covering bubbled. Overall the quality is good. Don't let them rush you thru the PDI and then go use the trailer. If you find problems make a list and the dealer should take care of them.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

We love our 268RL. The design works for our use; two adults and one 35 - 40 pound dog. I did not want to go through the "guest" bedroom area (opposite the kitchen) to get to the bath in the middle of the night, nor have guests go through our bedroom. So the 268RL bath in the middle works for our lifestyle. We also like the air mattress for the folding sofabed--that solves the problem of unbearably uncomfortable folding mattresses. But if dry camping, there is no 110v for the pump motor so we had to buy a small (150 watt) inverter that plugs into the TV cigarette socket. The one Keystone provides near the stereo is too small and only provides 8 amps (96 watts) and the air pump needs 125 watts...(we do not own a generator yet..)

The two lounge chairs in the back and the large picture window are perfect for us. Sit there and enjoy that evening beer before dinner when it's too cool to sit outside. Heaven!

The 268RL floor plan is perfect for us. Make sure it's perfect for you. Keystone makes a bunch of other Outback designs so you can find just what works for you. Think out how you will use it, try to get inside different models and walk around thinking of meals, bedtime, showers, guest (and your) privacy, and so forth.

Warranty service: Delivered new April 2009. One problem--reefer door cover (the wood panel) is held on by a plastic bracket and two plastic pins. The pins broke, and the panel slid down vertically to the floor. Dealer in Wyoming fixed it temporarily. When we got home from that 8300 mile trip, the "real" fix was a new bracket, so the repair folks took the reefer door off, laid it flat, and then glued the door panel to the reefer door. Then he put on the new bracket and the little pins. Yep, if the reefer dies, we probably will have to buy a new panel unless we can jimmy the old panel off. But maybe that won't happen for 5 or 6 years.

We're delighted with the unit--no leaks, everything works well. One thing: make SURE you get the dealer to get you ALL the owners manuals. We discovered that when the Jensen radio gave us fits on the trip. There are at least 10 switches, knobs, twistie things, levers and so forth. And we had no manual. It's impossible to figure out at 3 am when the unit suddenly comes on and blares music throughout the TT. But then I can't program the VCR either..[grin!] So I got the flashlight and pulled the fuse for the radio and went back to bed.


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

spellbound said:


> Potential 2010 268RL owner here. I'd like to know what other owners have found good and bad on their Outbacks. Any recurring issues either model specific or across the range. I've read about delamination on nose caps, is this commmon ?


What everyone elese has said is all very good information. We no longer have our 2006 23 ft.Outback Roo.We enjoyed it very much and never had any problems with it. We only traded because there is just the 2 of us and we did not need all the roomthe Roo had.We never had any problems with delamination any where. Well to be hoest we never had any problems with it. I would still say Buy an Outback,they are very well built trailers and you will be happy with it.

Besides all that this is one of the Best forums I have ever seen....the people are friendly,helpfull and just great fun to visit with.This is a family forum any child(if you have any) can read any subject on here and you can know everything they see is only good stuff.

Just my 2cents worth........Lynn


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Mine is OLD, really old...and it's just as beautiful as new and we haven't had any problems! (knock on wood)


----------

